# Slovakian Goulash - Great use of garden vegetables



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

OK, so I don't know if this dish is actually Slovakian, but I had it at a little place in Bratislava about five years ago. I came home and made this recipe to try to duplicate what I had. Pretty close, pretty good, and very easy!

*This is a great dish to use with vegetables out of your summer garden!* We cook it multiple times, every summer.

_Ingredients_
2 chicken breasts
1 large onion, diced
4 cloves garlic
4c peppers, diced (use peppers like banana, anaheim, cubanelle, Hungarian, etc. Leave out the bell peppers as they change the taste)
4c summer squash, diced (whatever kind of squash you have)
2 tbsp paprika
2 tbsp fresh oregano (sub 1 tsp dry)
1/4c oil
3 tbsp flour
4c broth

_Directions_
In a large dutch oven, heat the oil on high and brown the chicken on each side, about 4-5 minutes per side. Chicken should be just cooked through.

Remove chicken and scrape the bottom of the pan for any bits stuck on. Add the flour and stir, and cook a few minutes to make a white/slightly red roux (you don't want the roux flavor to be too robust). Add onion, garlic, peppers, and squash. Cook by turning until the vegetables have just softened. Add the broth, stir, and bring to a simmer.

Shred the chicken and return it to the pot with the seasoning. Add salt and pepper to taste. This dish should have some mild heat, so if you didn't add any hot peppers, a pinch of red pepper will work.

Serve over rice.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Saved to recipe file.

My grandmother used to fix something very similar to this.
Always with patty pan squash.
I have a glut of patty pans this year.:biggrin:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Patty pan is our favorite for this dish, and it's a great use of it.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

We did it yesterday..It was Good and will do again...THX


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

First harvest goulash has been made! Went with the disc cooker this time, and it was great!

Made some variations this time:
1. used beer and boullion instead of broth
2. added some celery and carrots
3. reduced the liquid as opposed to making a roux
4. added some basil, marjoram, and a couple of bay leaves
5. shredded half of a leftover roasted chicken for the meat


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That looks great !

Thanks for sharing.


----------

